

Are all the EE writing software these days? - dahoopster

It seems a lot of EE are software engineers these days. Are there any real EEs left? I am looking for an EE to work on a project.
======
nluqo
Though it's a clear transition, I'm sure there are plenty of EEs left. I
wouldn't expect too many to use this site though.

Myself, I wanted to be a programmer my whole life but convinced myself not to
in college, went EE/CPE, did a power internship, and then finally realized I
should just do what I want.

~~~
dahoopster
I guess you are a software engineer now.

